# Anything to POLISH an ALL stainless steel frame?



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

so, I'm a car nut. if my polished lips on my rims have some light scratches...i can polish them out. seeing how a p226 is way different..duh.. is there anything to can be done to polish out scratches on the frame/slide? will traditional car wheel polishes (i.e. mothers) work or is there something in particular to use?


thanks!


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*polishing stainless*

I am not a gun smith, but I am a car guy.... 
When you polish part of it, you might make that stand out from the rest of the surface (creating a polished area where the scratches are).... this could be a case where it makes better sense to leave it alone. Hey isn't that a bit of character?

If you are one of those "que tip guys" who polish up the dizzy for the concours judge, you probably want a high polish everywhere. Since it is stainless and not a surface coating, you should be good to go, but I personally would use a 8" wheel not just a dremmel or polishing cloth.

they say start with black compound and then go to green: http://www.caswellplating.com/buffs/buffman.htm

One place I have referred to in the past says to be careful polishing stainless...
http://www.englishcustompolishing.com/usca/stainless.html

After reading that, I would be inclined to leave it alone! <

-jc

I have no idea what I am talking about, your mileage may vary, actual interest rates are higher, all internet posts are lies, don't try this at home...


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I agree. If you polish it the scratches will just come back unless you stick it in a display case.

I don't think anyone will look down upon you for having scratches on your P226 since we ALL have scratches of some type on the weapons we use.:mrgreen:


----------



## MPN17 (May 3, 2009)

I agrees totally, as long it doesnt effect the performance of pistol, there really no need to be bother by it.


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

yeah i guess you're all right. it gives it some character. it just sucks to know it came like that out of the box. thanks for the tips!


----------

